# Talking to animals at campsite



## Shele (Dec 17, 2017)

Did the newest update change the time between being able to talk to the animals at our campsite? I haven't been able to talk to mine or do any requests for them for over 2 hours now. I really hope Nintendo didn't change it. I had a strategy in place based on being able to talk to them every hour...


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 17, 2017)

You can no longer talk to each camp resident every hour. Instead, every 3 hours you will get a notice that 2 or 3 residents want to talk to you (you'll see a bubble pop up at the top left corner of the screen). Last time only 2 wanted to talk, but I got 3 essence from one and 6!!! essence from the other!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 17, 2017)

Dang! I can't tell if this update made talking to villagers at your campsite a nerf or a buff.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 17, 2017)

I do like that you get a pop up now telling you which want to talk to you.  I noticed that the payouts for talking to them is higher now, which I like, but when you need certain items, if the one you need to talk to isn't available it puts a damper on getting extra things you need.  I definitely can't check every 3 hours to talk to different animals than I did last time.  It screws up my strategy for crafting supplies etc.


----------



## Dede (Dec 17, 2017)

It's so much better this way in my opinion. It became really tiresome talking to 8 animals per visit without any guarantee of essences. Now it's just 3 animals, 100% essence.


----------



## Shele (Dec 17, 2017)

Well, I hate it! Completely screws up my strategy. But, I guess I have to deal with it because I LOVE this game!


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 17, 2017)

Dede said:


> It's so much better this way in my opinion. It became really tiresome talking to 8 animals per visit without any guarantee of essences. Now it's just 3 animals, 100% essence.



I like the 100% essence for sure, my issue is that I have a hard time getting certain essences, and now unless they give me an animal with that essence when I am able to talk to them I have less of a chance of getting the essence I actually need more of.  I can't check the game every 3 hours to make sure I get to talk to every animal now, before I was able to talk to every animal every time I was able to check in...now I will only be able to talk each one once a day if I am lucky.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2017)

I can’t decide if I like this or not... on the one hand I liked talking to my villagers every hour, on the other hand with this new method I get way more materials this way


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2017)

I can?t decide if I like this or not... on the one hand I liked talking to my villagers every hour, on the other hand with this new method I get way more materials this way


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 18, 2017)

Just got another notice to talk to 2 campers and got zero essence and zero materials. Got +5 friendship with each and bells, so the theory of 100% essence is false.

I'm glad I earned enough essence to build all the furniture (minus some special request items I don't want) and max out all the tier 3 amenities BEFORE the update!


----------



## Loveablegal (Dec 18, 2017)

Wow I didnt know that the payouts was higher now for just talking to them thanks for the tip


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 18, 2017)

Just got another notice to talk to 2 campers and got zero essence and zero materials. Got +5 friendship with each and bells, so the theory of 100% essence is false. 

I'm glad I earned enough essence to build all the furniture (minus some special request items I don't want) and max out all my tier 3 amenities before the update.


----------



## Shele (Dec 18, 2017)

I guess I'll just bring in the villagers with the essence/resources I need and hope for the best.


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 18, 2017)

Since the game will randomly choose 2-4 campers, you can send everyone home except 2-4 campers with the type of essence that you need. I think you can get 3-6 depend on your luck. One thing that I did notice is that Nintendo might raise the current maximum lvl. I received a notice from the system stating that I had reached maximum lvl for Filbert but it also stated in parentheses that the lvl cap might increased.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 18, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> Since the game will randomly choose 2-4 campers, you can send everyone home except 2-4 campers with the type of essence that you need. I think you can get 3-6 depend on your luck. One thing that I did notice is that Nintendo might raise the current maximum lvl. I received a notice from the system stating that I had reached maximum lvl for Filbert but it also stated in parentheses that the lvl cap might increased.



I wonder if that means tier four amenities will be added? I need five more days to finish maxing out my tier three amenities, so I hope tier fours aren't released before then!


----------



## lizardon (Dec 18, 2017)

I have just talked to 4 villagers.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2017)

I think the bubble notice is nice, as even before when we got to talk to them all I always felt like I would forget one, especially when they'd switch around when I was in the middle of talking to them... So at least now we have a notice so we can talk to the people we want.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 18, 2017)

After the update 4 of my guests wanted to talk to me. Then 10 minutes latter, one of those same 4 wanted to talk to me again.

I'm noticing less framerate lag after this update.


----------



## Dede (Dec 18, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> Just got another notice to talk to 2 campers and got zero essence and zero materials. Got +5 friendship with each and bells, so the theory of 100% essence is false.



I should've sat through more than one cycle before opening my mouth. It's not 100% but it does give more essence compared to the previous method.


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 18, 2017)

Dede said:


> It's so much better this way in my opinion. It became really tiresome talking to 8 animals per visit without any guarantee of essences. Now it's just 3 animals, 100% essence.



It’s definitely not 100% essence, I’ve talked to the villagers for 4 cycles so far and have yet to get any essence

EDIT: Didn’t realize the post above me was about that!


----------



## Shele (Dec 18, 2017)

I officially HATE this! Thought I'd try just having 4 villagers at my campsite who give me the resource and essence I need most... Signed on this morning and only two wanted to talk to me and only one of them gave me anything and that was just bells!!!! The other one just talked about something random and I got nothing from him. This is so frustrating for me it makes me not want to play anymore. What's the point of having a full camp when you can only talk to a couple of them every three hours???? This sucks!!!!


----------



## Maggybeths (Dec 18, 2017)

This update with talking to the animals at the campsite is awful! I haven't gotten any essence at all and now I'm limited to which ones I can talk to!?? I will likely be removing this game by the new year once I can't level up animals or build things because I'm maxed out on leveling...


----------



## Fresh (Dec 18, 2017)

This was bound to happen sadly. 

Too many people were breezing through the game without spending money.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But once we get the OK Motors slot machine, we’ll be okay.


----------



## Shele (Dec 18, 2017)

It makes me sad because I really love this game. But with it going so slow now with getting essence and building up resources, it's not even fun for me any longer. I liked being able to talk to whoever I wanted to at my campsite. Why ruin a great game? I know, I know... it's all about the Benjamins.


----------



## Maggybeths (Dec 18, 2017)

I know what you mean! I enjoyed talking to all of my campers at the campsite. It's kinda insulting when half of them ignore me now!!! lol


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 18, 2017)

I officially hate this upgrade.  I am not getting essences at the rate I was before, so upgrading is going to take forever, because 1.) getting only 1 essence here and there and 2.) then waiting the hours it takes to upgrade anything.  I am pretty much feeling over it right now.  Unless I want to keep redecorating my RV or camp, it is starting to feel tedious, and too time consuming.  I know they probably made it really easy in the beginning to get people interested, and I was really happy it didn't feel like a cash grab, but now it is starting to feel like a cash grab to me, and I won't give in to that.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 18, 2017)

Like all the other crafting materials, essence becomes unnecessary. Once you've maxed out your amenities and built all the furniture, it's pretty much useless. I'm just stockpiling it now for when new furniture comes out or if they introduce tier 4 amenities.

But it looks like most of the new furniture and the 5th set of amenities (soon to be released) use the new green Rustic essence, so I may never use the essence I'm saving up now. 



I used to check in a lot throughout the day, but as I've run out of things to do, I check in less and less, so not being able to talk to campers every hour is not an issue for me.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 18, 2017)

I find that it’s ruined my at camp routine too. Being at camp is less interesting and rewarding. Although the times I do talk to them they give out extra friendship points. Like 6 instead of the usual 1 or 2. And occasionally when they do give essence they sometimes give much more of that too.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 18, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> Like all the other crafting materials, essence becomes unnecessary. Once you've maxed out your amenities and built all the furniture, it's pretty much useless. I'm just stockpiling it now for when new furniture comes out or if they introduce tier 4 amenities.
> 
> But it looks like most of the new furniture and the 5th set of amenities (soon to be released) use the new green Rustic essence, so I may never use the essence I'm saving up now.
> 
> ...



I am still in the middle of crafting amenities, and not even close to done, so at this point it is going to take a lot longer to get them done.  I wish I had started this game sooner, as I would have been done with them already.  Either way, I do feel that once I do finish the amenities what is left to do?  I would like to craft all the furniture, but again what is left to do?!


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 18, 2017)

jenikinz said:


> I am still in the middle of crafting amenities, and not even close to done, so at this point it is going to take a lot longer to get them done.  I wish I had started this game sooner, as I would have been done with them already.  Either way, I do feel that once I do finish the amenities what is left to do?  I would like to craft all the furniture, but again what is left to do?!



Right now I'm breeding flowers to collect the new items. Other than that...not much! I still have some campers who aren't at level 20 yet so I fulfill their requests but it won't be long before they are all maxed out.

Other than that, I've run out of things to do. I know another big update is coming out after Christmas so we'll have new villagers, furniture and amenities to craft. Until then, I'll just work on my flowers and max out the rest of my campers' friendship levels.

There isn't really a lot of content in this game yet. It seems like it at first, but everyone will be running out of things to do soon. Especially the folks like me who started on October 25th.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm one of those people that actually likes the change. Though they will speak less often, when they do give you stuff, they give you a lot more, and I've gotten more essences lately than they used to give me, on top of sometimes getting like 30 of a material. 

It's also nice to not feel as pressured to speak to them, since it can take up a lot of time, especially with the new gardening feature being implemented. There's a lot of things that can get tedious and speaking to all the villagers that need favors on top of the 8 other conversations on the campsite could get tiresome for me.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 19, 2017)

I’m coming around to the idea because I also just got like 28 bales of cotton!


----------



## Garrett (Dec 19, 2017)

I like the change. Less chatting, more stuff! 

Also, so many of my animals are around level 18 that I'd soon max them out. It was too easy to exploit the campsite animals for rapid levelling up.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 19, 2017)

The only thing I am getting more of is bells.  I had two of them give me 2500 bells, but otherwise they aren't giving me much of anything in the way of crafty supplies and essences? what are those?!


----------

